# CSI: Miami on CBS HD missing audio track



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Just like the show NUMB3RS last week, tonights CSI: Miami was missing the audio/center track of their HD broadcast for a good portion of the program. At least the first 15 minutes had no voice track. Is this a network issue or a local yocal issue? Do they know what is up? Why does it take so long for them to figure out their is a problem? I haven't had this happen ever before on CBS or any other network, and now it has happened twice within a week (see my other post on the previous occurence).


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw the first minute or two, and there was dialogue. I recorded it, so let me check when I get home for certain that it lasted several minutes.

On another note, I'm going to opena thread on closed captioning.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You need to to call your station engineer and tell them that they are having the problem.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

E-mail I received from the local affiliate:

2-1-2005

Hi. Thank you for your comments. The problem that you bring up is internal to both our station and affiliates nationwide. It has to do with control selection between 2.0 and 5.1 audio encoding. CBS is working on a fix using some of the metadata slots to control the Dolby audio encoder at the affiliate stations, from their origination point. 

Additionally, we are working with our automation system manufacturer for a permanent local fix. I apologize for the presentation not meeting your expectations but ask that you understand that this is a complex system and not a simple as many viewers may think. I can promise you that this is high on our list of priorities and is being addressed. 

Again, thank you for your comments and interest in our HD product. Feel free to let me know anytime you observe something that is not correct.

My very best regards,
Ed Sutton
Director of Engineering
CBS 5 News


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Hmmm - my affiliate in Atlanta ran it without issues - the same for N3mbers


----------

